# Opinions of dogs trust surrendering?



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience of surrendering a dog to dogs trust or know how it works? I've came to the decision that it's best for my dog as it's quite difficult to find her the perfect home on my own and I need to know she's going to the best home possible. How long does the whole process take and what happens once I've signed her over? 

I'm heartbroken as I really love her but she's just too much for me to cope with at the moment especially with her being really aggressive towards other dogs.

I don't want anyone trying to talk me out of it as I've made up my mind. It's too difficult for me to handle 2 dogs with my current health problems.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
I know absolutely nothing, via *personal *experience, about Dogs' Trust. OTOH, they enjoy a pretty good rep. 
.
I definitely won't be talking U out of it - I think surrendering her to an organization that CAN & WILL do B-mod to make them more adoptable, is a very, very ethical choice, & far-more responsible than re-homing via an ad, dropping the dog off after dark somewhere, or other "solutions" that only make more problems. 
.
I think it's a good choice - & please be very frank with the intake person, they need all the details of her behavioral issues; they won't refuse her, & they need to know her behavior history to help her effectively. B-Mod is based on what the dog does, now - primarily, it's simply DS / CC, DeSensitize / Counter-Condition.
.
She should be just fine - & U'll miss her, i'm sure, but U & Ur other dog deserve happiness & relaxation, too. Don't beat Urself up.
.
.
.


----------



## Darkangelwitch (Mar 16, 2016)

I haven't had to surrender a dog to them but all my lovely dogs came from Dogs Trust and I never go anywhere else to get a dog.

They spend a lot of time training the dogs in their care and work to change behaviour issues before rehousing.

This is a very difficult time for you but you are obviously trying to do the best thing for both your dogs, DT will look after the dog so don't worry, he will find a new home and you can relax in that knowledge.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If you have decided to re-home her the Dog's Trust is probably the best choice.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

If she is difficult to rehome she could spend years in kennels, is that really what you want for her. There are not that many people that want problem dogs.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Blitz said:


> If she is difficult to rehome she could spend years in kennels, is that really what you want for her. There are not that many people that want problem dogs.


But Blitz, better than a breakdown of the life of a person, of other dogs, and maybe even of children... We do not know the full circumstances therefore, I believe, we should hesitate to judge.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

According to their website they accept handovers from the public - you need to contact your local centre direct by phone or in person ( do not email). There may be a waiting list as they are likely to be full. There is no specific time scales for taking the dog or rehoming. Once accepted they will assess the dog and match to prospective owners. Most dogs are kennelled, staff and volunteers try their best to walk, train and entertain the dog and often try to spend some time in a house type set up or the office.
Be completely honest about your reasons for rehoming and your dogs behaviours - that is the best way to find the right home.
If dogs trust cant help there are other rescues that may be able to help - breed specific rescues and smaller organisations etc ( some of which only use foster homes once the dogs have been fully assesessed)


----------



## Maxine67 (Mar 28, 2016)

BTrust litz said:


> If she is difficult to rehome she could spend years in kennels, is that really what you want for her. There are not that many people that want problem dogs.


And Dogs Trust have the experts to deal with her. They will work with her and make sure she is ready to be rehomed, and that any potential owners know what they are taking on - far better than some other "rescue centres" who just hand them over to anyone!


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

I know of someone that is currently trying to surrender a blind collie to the DT that the breeder dumped at their house. The DT in Northern Ireland is at least a 6 week waiting list.

It is definitely worth the wait though as they are a fantastic charity


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> But Blitz, better than a breakdown of the life of a person, of other dogs, and maybe even of children... We do not know the full circumstances therefore, I believe, we should hesitate to judge.


There is nothing wrong with not being able to keep the dog but if it is one that will be hard to rehome then putting it in a rescue is not the responsible choice.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Blitz said:


> There is nothing wrong with not being able to keep the dog but if it is one that will be hard to rehome then putting it in a rescue is not the responsible choice.


How can we judge that when the OP has provided very little detail about the dog? We have no idea whether its an issue that can be worked with and sorted out or whether its one that might resolve away from the other family dog. The DT are the people who should judge how likely it is that the dog is re homable not people on a forum who have never met it and know nothing about it.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

A few years back I was in the position where I had to give up a dog to dogs trust. 
It was organised through a neighbour who worked for the charity at the time. 
The dog was booked in for a temperament test as soon as the one became available, which I vaguely remember involved us taking a food bowl away from him, grooming him & seeing how he was with other dogs. 
Then they agreed to take him in a few days later I think. 
On the day we took him in we were met in the main reception, in the time we were sat there their phone rang at least once every 5 minutes with people wanting to give dogs up. 

We filled out a questionnaire with regards to the dogs current lifestyle etc to help them find a suitable home. 
Then he was taken off us & we left. 

It wasn't a pleasant experience having the dog taken away from us in the main reception in front of everyone but we didn't really deserve any compassion so I can understand. 
We found out via our neighbour a few days later that the dog had hurt himself trying to get out the kennel but were not told exactly what he'd done, he had to be moved into a different kennel set up. He was very destructive in the home so this was not surprising. 
We also heard when he got rehomed a few weeks later, that he'd gone to a couple with another dog & that he was doing ok. That was the last we were told as dogs trust wouldn't have heard from the new owners again unless there was an issue. 
We were fortunate to be able to find that bit of information via our neighbour but I imagine it's not the norm to hear anything once you leave the dog with them.


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies!

I gave them a call and they said they couldn't take her as she wouldn't be able to share a kennel with another dog, they didn't mention anything about putting her on the waiting list.

I've tried about 9 rescues in total and none can help.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Google breed specific rescues...they maybe able to help.

Some rescues have fosterers all over the country, so use of the internet, and not looking too local can help immensely.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, alexanorris
...
I gave [Dogs' Trust] a call and they said they couldn't take her as she wouldn't be able to share a kennel with another dog, they didn't mention anything about putting her on the waiting list.
...

/QUOTE
.
then call again, & ask her to be ADDED TO the waiting list - also, ask _approx How long is the wait?_
.
.
.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sadly, the Dogs Trust can be very picky about what dogs they agree to take on. 

It does depend on the individual centre.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Nonnie:

... Dogs' Trust can be very picky about what dogs they agree to take on.
It does depend on the *individual centre.*

/QUOTE
.
.
Good tip!  
Alexa, phone a different DT centre, & this time if they say they're full up, ASK to be added to the waiting list - & about how long the wait might be.
.
.
.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

alexanorris said:


> Thank you all for your replies!
> 
> I gave them a call and they said they couldn't take her as she wouldn't be able to share a kennel with another dog, they didn't mention anything about putting her on the waiting list.
> 
> I've tried about 9 rescues in total and none can help.


Hmm I'd follow @leashedForLife advice and try any other Dogs Trust kennels near you. They often have dogs that they recommend be the only dog in the household, which would be the case for your dog.

Hopefully a person who knows how to train dog aggressive dogs will find her and fall in love with her


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

I contacted another dogs trust centre and was told they don't take in dogs that dont get along with other dogs. 

I've had a couple of rescues seem interested in helping and as soon as I mention her not being dog friendly they don't want to know. 

I don't know where to go from here


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Is she currently insured? I only ask because it maybe you can get proper professional help from a behaviourist. This may help to put some perspective her not getting along with another dog..

Ok not all insurances cover this, but some do with a vet referral.

It will take some time and patience or just knowing why she behaves the why she does may not mean she's not actually dog aggressive or not liking other dogs per se...

Might be worth a try.


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

She isn't insured no.

I feel so desperate now, I feel like I'm just ruining the poor dogs life. I suffer quite badly from anxiety and walking her sets that off as I'm so scared she'll attack another dog but I also can't leave the house on my own as I'm scared the dogs will fight so I'm stuck at home constantly.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

What breed or cross breed is she?


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

Fleur said:


> What breed or cross breed is she?


German Shepherd cross staffy


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

alexanorris said:


> German Shepherd cross staffy


Have you tried any breed specific rescues for both breeds? Some will take crosses

These lists of rescue organisations may be helpful

https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findarescue/Default.aspx?breed=5106

https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findarescue/Default.aspx?breed=3080


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

Fleur said:


> Have you tried any breed specific rescues for both breeds? Some will take crosses
> 
> These lists of rescue organisations may be helpful
> 
> ...


I've tried all of the ones in Scotland and none were able to help. All the staffy ones direct you to the same website, I've spoken to them and they only take in full breeds.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Some rescues are not well enough equipped to help a dog like her and never will be, so won't put her on a waiting list. She could not just slot into any old kennel, which often neighbours other dogs and has mesh as the only divider. You could try visiting or contacting a rescue that seemed interested in helping, and when they say they cannot take in a dog aggressive dog, ask where they'd usually recommend people try. They will know more about the facilities or contacts that different shelters have.

Could she pass as a 'mostly staff/German Shepherd', or does she look like a real mix of the two? A breed specific rescue might not want to take her on if they think she only has a distant relation to their breed.


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

elmthesofties said:


> Some rescues are not well enough equipped to help a dog like her and never will be, so won't put her on a waiting list. She could not just slot into any old kennel, which often neighbours other dogs and has mesh as the only divider. You could try visiting or contacting a rescue that seemed interested in helping, and when they say they cannot take in a dog aggressive dog, ask where they'd usually recommend people try. They will know more about the facilities or contacts that different shelters have.
> 
> Could she pass as a 'mostly staff/German Shepherd', or does she look like a real mix of the two? A breed specific rescue might not want to take her on if they think she only has a distant relation to their breed.





elmthesofties said:


> Some rescues are not well enough equipped to help a dog like her and never will be, so won't put her on a waiting list. She could not just slot into any old kennel, which often neighbours other dogs and has mesh as the only divider. You could try visiting or contacting a rescue that seemed interested in helping, and when they say they cannot take in a dog aggressive dog, ask where they'd usually recommend people try. They will know more about the facilities or contacts that different shelters have.
> 
> Could she pass as a 'mostly staff/German Shepherd', or does she look like a real mix of the two? A breed specific rescue might not want to take her on if they think she only has a distant relation to their breed.


I'd say she's more like a German Shepherd with the narrower face and black muzzle but alot smaller than a German Shepherd.

One of the German Shepherd rescues said that they don't take in crossbreeds as it usually takes a really long time to find homes for them


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Have you considered the option of having her PTS?


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Have you tried Blue Cross?


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Quote-_They will work with her_

An aggressive 'reaction' needs to be seen in context, there numerous dogs around capable of causing severe, life threating damage to other dogs, *but,* most of them are not '*predatory*' aggressive, they might well even be cowardly & run away from any threat.
That leaves (amongst other variables) some dogs which will respond with full force & capability towards any dog which gives them body language of confrontation, those dogs are simply responding to their perceived threat & cannot sucessefully & reliably be trained to just stand around, take it & hope the other dog stops its attack, to suggest that dogs are a sterotype which the dogs trust 'works with' is plain misleading & wholly innacurate (or however the words are spelt)


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

alexanorris
"_surrendering a dog to dogs trust_"

The dogs trust has always had a reputation for re-homing non aggressive dogs, Ive picked up over the years they do not take aggressive dogs. What you (& others) need to take into account is that all these rescues earn an income from selling their dogs & selling dogs with a known aggression problem is off their agenda.

Alex,
The dog you have is a danger to other, innocent, dogs, it is also a risk to itself if it meets its match. I think it would be kinder to have the dog painlessly euthenased and feel free'er & calmer to get on with your own life & enjoy a quieter non aggressive which you are suited to & to which you can put all your care into rather than daily coping with another 10 or more years of days like your having now, all the best.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

AlexPed, off topic but is that bridge in your photo in herts?


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Legshand said:


> AlexPed, off topic but is that bridge in your photo in herts?


No its near Darlington a place called Wynyard Woodland Park


----------



## HollyDolly (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh gosh, keep googling and calling. I'm hopeful you will find somewhere. My last dog did not get on with other dogs but he came from a rescue.


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

HollyDolly said:


> Oh gosh, keep googling and calling. I'm hopeful you will find somewhere. My last dog did not get on with other dogs but he came from a rescue.


Thank you but I've tried every rescue I can find


----------



## HollyDolly (Sep 5, 2016)

whereabouts are you?


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

HollyDolly said:


> whereabouts are you?


Scotland


----------



## HollyDolly (Sep 5, 2016)

OK, I think you said Scotland - have you tried all the ones listed on here? http://www.rescuescottishpets.co.uk/Pets/rescue-pets-from-shelter/21?name=Second Chance Kennels
and
http://www.dogaidsociety.com/re-homing-process/
I'm happy to spend some time looking for you later this afternoon


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

Lexiedhb said:


> Have you considered the option of having her PTS?


I couldn't do that to her it isn't fair as she's still only young.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.german-shepherd-rescue-scotland.org.uk/about-us

http://www.dogpages.org.uk/scotland.htm


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Blitz said:


> There is nothing wrong with not being able to keep the dog but if it is one that will be hard to rehome then putting it in a rescue is not the responsible choice.


Keeping a pet that you can not handle or properly care for is certainly not the responsible, choice - either from the owners p.o.v. or the dogs.

So many owners abandon (or worse) dogs that do not make suitable pets. I applaud the OP for their choice - it is clearly a gutwrenching choice but it seems the right option to me


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Alex: what behaviour does she exhibit that makes you say she's aggressive? Anxiety is the worst, and it can cause you to make mountains out of molehills (in an anxiety attack, I was convinced my 13y/o dog no longer scratching at the door to be let in/out, was a definite sign to PTS :Wacky :Meh next day, he's pottering around, quite happily, having a good old neb at anything and everything ).

Just wondering if she is actually aggressive, or if there's something else going on. Even if you have made up your mind about giving her up, perhaps knowing exactly what triggers an aggressive attack could make all the difference in getting her placed. Maybe she resource guards, maybe she tells other dogs to back off and give her some space (again, my 13y/o did or does that, sounds aggressive, but actually isn't - just the dog telling another dog that it's too close and to back up a bit), maybe it's fear based.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

alexanorris said:


> Thank you all for your replies!
> 
> I gave them a call and *they said they couldn't take her as she wouldn't be able to share a kennel with another dog*, they didn't mention anything about putting her on the waiting list.
> 
> I've tried about 9 rescues in total and none can help.


Am very surprised at this part .... I have never known a reputable rescue have unknown dogs share kennels .....,. far too risky I would have thought!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

Legshand said:


> That leaves (amongst other variables) some dogs which will respond with full force & capability towards any dog which gives them body language of confrontation, those dogs are simply responding to their perceived threat & cannot sucessefully & reliably be trained to just stand around, take it & hope the other dog stops its attack, to suggest that dogs are a sterotype which the dogs trust 'works with' is plain misleading & wholly innacurate (or however the words are spelt)


I very much disagree that dogs who respond to confrontational body language can't be successfully trained not to.

And let's please clarify something here. Aggression is a descriptor of behavior, not a descriptor of individual dogs. All dogs are capable of aggressive behavior. Some will exhibit aggressive behavior easier and with a greater degree, and others will be slower to exhibit aggression, but all dogs have a point at which they will aggress. 
You deal with the behavior.

All that said, some dogs have too many inherent issues to make good candidates for rehoming, and rescues cannot risk the liability some dogs present. 
Humane euthanasia is not the worst thing that can happen to a troubled dog.

OP, if euthanasia is not an option, would you consider training and management? Conditioning her to a muzzle and using a good harness that gives you good control might really help your anxiety and allow you to get out and walk her more?


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

_Ousis.....I very much disagree that dogs who respond to confrontational body language can't be successfully trained not to._

I dont think I said they "t*hey cannot be* trained to confrontational body language",

I *did* say, quote, "_cannot *sucessefully & reliably *be trained to just stand around_"

Ouisi - When you claim a quote, have you ever considered doing just that rather than making up your own variation of a quote?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

alexanorris said:


> I couldn't do that to her it isn't fair as she's still only young.


Much worse things in my opinion than being humanely PTS.
She could languish in rescue kennels for YEARS, as suitable homes, those with the knowledge, time and ability to deal with a dog with aggression issues are few and far between, especially when there are SO SO SO many dogs, without issue waiting for their forever homes.

Clearly explore every single other option first, but rescues are bursting at the seams, they dont have the resource to help dogs with serious issues


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

Legshand said:


> _I very much disagree that dogs who respond to confrontational body language can't be successfully trained not to._
> 
> I dont think I said they "t*hey cannot be* trained to confrontational body language",
> 
> ...


Take your own advice. I didn't say "they cannot be trained to confrontational body language" either. That doesn't even make sense.

But fine, I'll quote you directly: 


Legshand said:


> "_cannot *sucessefully & reliably *be trained to just stand around_"


I disagree with this.


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

HollyDolly said:


> OK, I think you said Scotland - have you tried all the ones listed on here? http://www.rescuescottishpets.co.uk/Pets/rescue-pets-from-shelter/21?name=Second Chance Kennels
> and
> http://www.dogaidsociety.com/re-homing-process/
> I'm happy to spend some time looking for you later this afternoon


Thank you, I haven't tried the Dog Aid Soc


LinznMilly said:


> Alex: what behaviour does she exhibit that makes you say she's aggressive? Anxiety is the worst, and it can cause you to make mountains out of molehills (in an anxiety attack, I was convinced my 13y/o dog no longer scratching at the door to be let in/out, was a definite sign to PTS :Wacky :Meh next day, he's pottering around, quite happily, having a good old neb at anything and everything ).
> 
> Just wondering if she is actually aggressive, or if there's something else going on. Even if you have made up your mind about giving her up, perhaps knowing exactly what triggers an aggressive attack could make all the difference in getting her placed. Maybe she resource guards, maybe she tells other dogs to back off and give her some space (again, my 13y/o did or does that, sounds aggressive, but actually isn't - just the dog telling another dog that it's too close and to back up a bit), maybe it's fear based.


When I'm out on walks and she sees a dog she'll growl, bark, show her teeth and try her hardest to get her collar off. She did escape the garden a while back when there was a dog running around outside but she didn't hurt the dog so I think it could be possible to get her used to other dogs with the right help.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

alexanorris said:


> Thank you, I haven't tried the Dog Aid Soc
> 
> When I'm out on walks and she sees a dog she'll growl, bark, show her teeth and try her hardest to get her collar off. She did escape the garden a while back when there was a dog running around outside but she didn't hurt the dog so I think it could be possible to get her used to other dogs with the right help.


 It is your responsibility to get her the right help, not passing her on to someone else in the hope they will (don't think 'im having a go, I know its hard with all you have going on) Have you tried to get some professional help for her and yourself? Behaviourist/ trainer etc? hiring a private field? friends/ partners/ dog walker to walk her? I imagine her behaviour is worse because she doesn't sound like she is getting the exercise she needs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

alexanorris said:


> Thank you, I haven't tried the Dog Aid Soc
> 
> When I'm out on walks and she sees a dog she'll growl, bark, show her teeth and try her hardest to get her collar off. She did escape the garden a while back when there was a dog running around outside but she didn't hurt the dog so I think it could be possible to get her used to other dogs with the right help.


That's very significant that she escaped the garden to get at another dog and did not hurt the other dog. 
Have you told the rescues that?


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Ouisi, quote..."_I disagree with this_"

Good, in fact excellent, now would you mind not taking this post off topic with english language & concentrate on the very serious subject of this post.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

Legshand said:


> Ouisi, quote..."_I disagree with this_"
> 
> Good, in fact excellent, now would you mind not taking this post off topic with english language & concentrate on the very serious subject of this post.


Says the guy who hasn't contributed one helpful thing to the thread....


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

_there was a dog running around outside but she didn't hurt the dog so I think it could be possible to get her used to other dogs with the right help._

That sets a new bar, make no mistake at all about it, if dog makes an attack on another dog they go in with no holds barred at all, what you have described now is more of a nuisance behaviour which she might or might not escalate to an unknown degree......she & you need a good trainer who deals with this sort of thing as routine.


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

Lexiedhb said:


> It is your responsibility to get her the right help, not passing her on to someone else in the hope they will (don't think 'im having a go, I know its hard with all you have going on) Have you tried to get some professional help for her and yourself? Behaviourist/ trainer etc? hiring a private field? friends/ partners/ dog walker to walk her? I imagine her behaviour is worse because she doesn't sound like she is getting the exercise she needs.


I don't have the money for a trainer. And before anyone says I should have thought of these things before getting a dog, I did. Circumstances change and I'm not in the position to spend alot of money on a dog trainer.


ouesi said:


> That's very significant that she escaped the garden to get at another dog and did not hurt the other dog.
> Have you told the rescues that?


No, they didn't seem interested as soon as I mentioned her getting into a fight with my other dog, even though it was the other dog that started it due to having a false pregnancy and being protective over toys.


----------



## HollyDolly (Sep 5, 2016)

Good god why do people get so worked up and focus on stuff that's not remotely helpful? For what it's worth I took on an old dog from a rescue who was aggressive to other dogs AND had bladder issues which, it turned out, 2 weeks after he came to live with me, was very advanced bladder cancer. My experience is that those who rescue are prepared to take on the unloved/need more help dogs. Have faith in people


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

OK got your point above, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

alexanorris said:


> No, they didn't seem interested as soon as I mentioned her getting into a fight with my other dog, even though it was the other dog that started it due to having a false pregnancy and being protective over toys.


Wait, I didn't realize you have another dog as well. 
Are your dogs spayed/neutered?


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't know anything about rescues but if absolutely NO rescue is willing to take her and you absolutely cant keep her anymore there really is no other option of PTS  

Im surprised there is no waiting list but again I know absolutely nada about it all 

Very sad for the poor dog esp if she never really got help from a professional with trying to understand her aggression

Did you have her from a pup?


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

ouesi said:


> Wait, I didn't realize you have another dog as well.
> Are your dogs spayed/neutered?


No they aren't, again I don't have the money for it at the moment.


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

Elaine2016 said:


> I don't know anything about rescues but if absolutely NO rescue is willing to take her and you absolutely cant keep her anymore there really is no other option of PTS
> 
> Im surprised there is no waiting list but again I know absolutely nada about it all
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

alexanorris said:


> No they aren't, again I don't have the money for it at the moment.


I'm not in the UK, but I'm almost positive there are charities who will do a spay for low or no cost. Hopefully someone will come along with suggestions in that department.

Are both dogs bitches? Getting them spayed may make home life much easier. If one has false pregnancies, that in itself is very hard to cope with, and a spay will eliminate that altogether.

How old are they?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

HollyDolly said:


> Good god why do people get so worked up and focus on stuff that's not remotely helpful? For what it's worth I took on an old dog from a rescue who was aggressive to other dogs AND had bladder issues which, it turned out, 2 weeks after he came to live with me, was very advanced bladder cancer. My experience is that those who rescue are prepared to take on the unloved/need more help dogs. Have faith in people


No, not all of them are. The OP has contacted ALL her local rescues not one is prepared to take her dog with "fight" history.
LOTS of us on here rescue, myself included - no I would not pick a dog with known aggressive tendencies (especially one with this breeding) over one without, (because there is absolutely NO shortage of dogs waiting for homes) and I imagine many others.would be the same.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

alexanorris said:


> No they aren't, again I don't have the money for it at the moment.


I think DT can help with costs, I check their website there

*Low Cost Neutering North of England, Northern Ireland, Wales*

*Our* £35 low cost neutering is available to those in receipt of means-tested benefit (Income support; Jobseeker's Allowance; ESA, Child Tax Credit, Working tax credit; Housing Benefit; Council Tax reduction/ Council tax Support; Universal Credit, Pension Credit or a tenant of the NI Housing Executive) *AND* if your dog is one of the following listed breeds:

Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Mastiff, Rottweiler, American Bull Dog, Greyhound, Lurcher, Akita, Husky, Malamute, German Shepherd, Samoyed, Jack Russell Terrier, Border Collie and Crossbreeds where the primary breed is identifiable as one of those listed will also be eligible.*And* if you live in one of the following postcodes:

*North of England:*BD, CA, DL, DH, DN, HG, HU, LS, NE, S, SR, TD, TS, WF, YO, BB, BL, CH, CW, FY, HD, HX, LA, L, M, OL, PR, SK, ST7, ST8, WA, WN

*Wales:*CF, NP, SA, LD, LL, SY, CH5, CH6, CH7, CH8, HR (HAY ON WYE)

*Northern Ireland:*BT


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

alexanorris.....Taking into account your financial situation, Its crossed my mind what are you going to do any of your dogs needs a vet? prices where I am are quite high, also on that subject, if yours/any animal get a skin break bite they need penicillin to stop infection, in the case of dogs that means a vets bill.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Legshand said:


> alexanorris.....Taking into account your financial situation, Its crossed my mind what are you going to do any of your dogs needs a vet? prices where I am are quite high, also on that subject, if yours/any animal get a skin break bite they need penicillin to stop infection, in the case of dogs that means a vets bill.


Errr did you not just ask someone else NOT to take the thread "off topic"................


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

alexanorris said:


> I don't have the money for a trainer. And before anyone says I should have thought of these things before getting a dog, I did. Circumstances change and I'm not in the position to spend alot of money on a dog trainer.
> 
> No, they didn't seem interested as soon as I mentioned her getting into a fight with my other dog, even though it was the other dog that started it due to having a false pregnancy and being protective over toys.





alexanorris said:


> Thank you, I haven't tried the Dog Aid Soc
> 
> When I'm out on walks and she sees a dog she'll growl, bark, show her teeth and try her hardest to get her collar off. She did escape the garden a while back when there was a dog running around outside but she didn't hurt the dog so I think it could be possible to get her used to other dogs with the right help.


What's the other dog doing? How far away is it when she starts? Sounds like a fear response. Max has chased away another dog who entered his garden.  Not under my watch, but under an ignorant relative who found it hilarious to watch him chase off "an intruder"  .



alexanorris said:


> No they aren't, again I don't have the money for it at the moment.





Elaine2016 said:


> I think DT can help with costs, I check their website there
> 
> *Low Cost Neutering North of England, Northern Ireland, Wales*
> 
> ...


What about PDSA? There might be a fixed rate, but it will be cheaper than a private vet?


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

Legshand said:


> alexanorris.....Taking into account your financial situation, Its crossed my mind what are you going to do any of your dogs needs a vet? prices where I am are quite high, also on that subject, if yours/any animal get a skin break bite they need penicillin to stop infection, in the case of dogs that means a vets bill.


I'm registered with the pdsa.


LinznMilly said:


> What's the other dog doing? How far away is it when she starts? Sounds like a fear response. Max has chased away another dog who entered his garden.  Not under my watch, but under an ignorant relative who found it hilarious to watch him chase off "an intruder"  .
> 
> What about PDSA? There might be a fixed rate, but it will be cheaper than a private vet?


She freaks out even if the other dog is at the other side of the road and doesn't even look at her.

I'm sure the pdsa charge around £100 although I could be wrong with that price, the only time they'll do it for free is if the dogs life is in danger if it doesn't have the operation


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

alexanorris said:


> I'm registered with the pdsa.
> 
> She freaks out even if the other dog is at the other side of the road and doesn't even look at her.
> 
> I'm sure the pdsa charge around £100 although I could be wrong with that price, the only time they'll do it for free is if the dogs life is in danger if it doesn't have the operation


Other side of the road is actually _really_ close. I was half-expecting you to say that she starts kicking off when there's another dog within a 1/3 of a mile and/or the other side of a large playing field.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

You could ask around at local vets regarding spaying & neutering. A lot of vets in my area offer days at their practise where they will spay/neuter for a nominal fee for people on benefits or low income.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

If you could get down to devon these might help with rescue

http://www.gablesfarm.org.uk


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

@alexanorris I'd start by seeing if you can get one or both bitches spayed at low or no cost. What breed is your other dog? The breed may make it easier to get the low cost spay. 
Once they are spayed, that should help the potential for fights at home. You can also leave one in one room and the other in another room if you're worried they will fight if you're not there. 
The spaying will also make rescues more willing to take one or both on. Are you looking to rehome both dogs or just the GSDXStaffie?

If rehoming still doesn't work out, are you able to buy a muzzle and desensitize your bitch to it? That's another start that might give you more confidence.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't think any of us can sit here & judge whether the dog is rehomeable or not having never seen the dog, and only a brief description of her behaviour. Dogs Trust tend to cherry pick the easiest & most attractive dogs to rehome. Sure I saw something somewhere stating they rarely accept Staffies as they take to long to rehome & thus take up kennel space for to long. Not a big fan of them myself & prefer to support smaller charities.

@Cleo38 linked you to Dog Pages which may be able to help offer other alternatives as many of the members there are rescue coordinators themselves and have far more contacts outside the big charities etc. So I'd definitely join the forum there and ask for help.

If you're registered with the PDSA for veterinary support, ask them about rehoming too. Even if they can't take her they may be able to point you in the right direction to someone who can. I agree that spaying is a good idea, and may make things more manageable in the mean time. I think costs are cheaper than £100 so again, enquire.

If all else fails, even contacting Beverly Cuddy at Dogs Today magazine via the FB page might be an idea as I know she's posted many urgent appeals for dogs needing rescue spaces/foster placements etc and the community there rallies around to find help.


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

Legshand said:


> If you could get down to devon these might help with rescue
> 
> http://www.gablesfarm.org.uk


That's a bit too far, I don't drive but thanks anyway.


ouesi said:


> @alexanorris I'd start by seeing if you can get one or both bitches spayed at low or no cost. What breed is your other dog? The breed may make it easier to get the low cost spay.
> Once they are spayed, that should help the potential for fights at home. You can also leave one in one room and the other in another room if you're worried they will fight if you're not there.
> The spaying will also make rescues more willing to take one or both on. Are you looking to rehome both dogs or just the GSDXStaffie?
> 
> If rehoming still doesn't work out, are you able to buy a muzzle and desensitize your bitch to it? That's another start that might give you more confidence.


The other dog is a staffy cross lab & she's an excellent dog I've also had her since a puppy and she's very well trained so I don't know where I've gone wrong with this one. I'm just trying to rehome the German Shepherd cross.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, alexanorris:

That's a bit too far, I don't drive but thanks anyway.
...

/QUOTE
.
.
Pardon me?!!! -  if the rescue there *IS* willing to take Ur dog, i'd think U could find a way to get them there! 
we're trying to help, but there's a limit to what we can do - some of this effort has to be YOURS.
.
The least U can do is phone to see if they have any kennel space - & if they will work with dog-aggro / dog-reactive dogs.
If it's "yes" to both queries, surely U can sort out transport?
.
Paying a neighbor for petrol & time to take Ur [crated!] dog to a rescue isn't complicated.
If U don't know the neighbors well enuf, hire a total stranger off CraigsList & give their phone # to the rescue, so that they can reach the transporter if s/he doesn't arrive on time. // Photograph the car & plates.
.
.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

alexanorris said:


> That's a bit too far, I don't drive but thanks anyway.


It's worth calling them though. Many rescues will arrange transport.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

DT said the same to me, that they wouldn’t take Fidget on because he couldn’t share a kennel with another dog...well, one said that, the other didn’t as I tried two nearish centres. Battersea told me that he’d fail the temperament test and be PTS, so it was kinder for me to have him PTS. Numerous other rescues were full, had a very long waiting list (and never got back to me even after saying he was on the list) and others told me to do the kindest thing.

That was a little over a year ago. With the help of a behaviourist he’s no longer on the PTS list. From what I’ve read from OP’s posts, there is every chance that her dog can be helped to at least create a calmer household...but that takes work and, unfortunately, money. Or a lot of self-investment to commit to working with them. Have you looked at the FB group Reactive Dogs (UK)? I highly recommend you joining, they have lots of helpful information, a great community spirit, and you can be amongst other people who are working with their dogs.


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, alexanorris:
> 
> That's a bit too far, I don't drive but thanks anyway.
> ...
> ...


There's no need to be ****ing rude.

I appreciate the help I'm getting on here but there's absolutely no way I can get her to devon.

If you had read all of the posts you would know that money is tight so tell me how I'm supposed to pay someone to drive for 8 hours down to devon and pay petrol for 8 hours back?

And excuse me I have made an effort, alot of effort actually. Keep your mouth shut if you don't have anything useful to say.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking at recent dog attacks on the news, it is understandable why rescues are reluctant to take in aggressive dogs. If they knowingly take in a dog that injurs another dog or human, would they be held partly accountable?

Also the resources it may take to make a dog able to be rehomed could otherwise have been spent rescuing maybe another dozen dogs. 

I'm not saying the DT is correct but they do a limited amount of money and kennel space.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, alexanorris:

There's no need to be ******* rude.

I appreciate the help I'm getting on here but there's absolutely no way I can get her to devon.
If you had read all of the posts you would know that money is tight so tell me how I'm supposed to pay someone to drive for 8 hours down to devon and pay petrol for 8 hours back?

And excuse me I have made an effort, [EDIT: a lot] of effort actually. Keep your mouth shut if you don't have anything useful to say.

/QUOTE
.
.
There are VOLUNTEER organizations in the USA which transport pets for rescues - using short hauls & swapping the crated pet to the next driver at a planned transfer point, such as a food / fuel stop on the highway.
I am sure the UK have similar organizations, even tho it's a much-smaller country. The DEVON rescue might know of one that has helped them, in the past.
Phone them, & ASK.
.
And that's my last "useful" post on this thread. Good luck to the dog.
.
.
.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Contact other national rescue centres - transport can sometimes be arranged by volunteers. Rescue groups on Facebook might be able to offer help.
Rescues have very limited resources, there are many wonderful dogs waiting for homes and rescue places, which means rescues can pick and choose which dogs they are able to rehome quickly. Sadly dogs with known behavioural issues can take a very long time to rehome and staffies/staff crosses are a dime a dozen so even dogs with a wonderful temperament can still wait years for a home.

Have you contacted your local council dog shelter? You might be able to surrender your dog to them but your dog might be euthanised.

Work on your dog's behavioural problems yourself, save to get them spayed/neutered and if you can't spare the money for a trainer or behaviourist perhaps it's not ideal but there are many free resources available to help you. 
C.A.R.E. is a great website http://careforreactivedogs.com/
Desensitising your dog to a muzzle might help you relax when taking her for a walk; The Muzzle up project is full of useful information https://muzzleupproject.com/ and Maureen Backman on youtube has a lot of videos that are helpful too https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvj_AZ3PSC3DCbttRVVWdog/videos
There are also Facebook support groups for reactive dogs.
Freecycle UK, Freegle, Preloved, Gumtree and local FB selling groups might be places to look for people giving away dog crates local to you - you won't have to worry about leaving your dogs alone together once your dog is used to being in the crate.​
Private rehome but you will have to be honest about her problems and seriously question anyone interested in her.

You could take your dog to a vet to be euthanised.

I hope you are receiving support for your own problems - you don't have to go through it alone, there is support out there for you.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Did you look at/sign up to Dogpages @alexanorris?


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Legshand said:


> alexanorris
> "_surrendering a dog to dogs trust_"
> 
> The dogs trust has always had a reputation for re-homing non aggressive dogs, Ive picked up over the years they do not take aggressive dogs. What you (& others) need to take into account is that all these rescues earn an income from selling their dogs & selling dogs with a known aggression problem is off their agenda.


Dogs Trust also have a centre though for dogs that can't be rehomed. I sponsor a dog that lives in it, have been doing for years. Can you ask about that? I thought they also did a home-from-home foster service? As you sometimes see on the site for certain dogs it says they aren't at the centre but in a foster home?

They also have the cards that you fill in for if anything happens to you and you can no longer look after them? Can you fill in a card first then ring them saying you have this card saying they will take your dog and due to ill health you have to give her up?

Where did she come from originally? can she be returned there?


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

Dogloverlou said:


> Did you look at/sign up to Dogpages @alexanorris?


Yes I had a look and signed up.


Phoenix Rising said:


> Dogs Trust also have a centre though for dogs that can't be rehomed. I sponsor a dog that lives in it, have been doing for years. Can you ask about that? I thought they also did a home-from-home foster service? As you sometimes see on the site for certain dogs it says they aren't at the centre but in a foster home?
> 
> They also have the cards that you fill in for if anything happens to you and you can no longer look after them? Can you fill in a card first then ring them saying you have this card saying they will take your dog and due to ill health you have to give her up?
> 
> Where did she come from originally? can she be returned there?


It seems like Dogs Trust just make up their own rules for each person. If they were interested in helping they would've suggested the foster service or any other options but they just point blank refused. 
I got her from someone on facebook and no they can't have her back.

I've had a reply from a rescue that might be able to help with rehoming straight to another home rather than kennels.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

AN -_ "I've had a reply from a rescue that might be able to help with rehoming straight to another home rather than kennels"_

Please let us know the end result, thanks


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Whereabouts in Scotland are you? Try Arthurshiel Rescue in the Borders. They may be able to take her, or they may put her details and photo on their site and ask anyone interested to contact you directly.

http://www.arthurshielrescuecentre.co.uk/

GSD Rescue UK may also be able to help - especially if she resembles a small GSD rather than a staffie.

https://www.germanshepherdrescue.co.uk/


----------



## alexanorris (Apr 1, 2017)

Moobli said:


> Whereabouts in Scotland are you? Try Arthurshiel Rescue in the Borders. They may be able to take her, or they may put her details and photo on their site and ask anyone interested to contact you directly.
> 
> http://www.arthurshielrescuecentre.co.uk/
> 
> ...


It was Arthurshiel Rescue that said they could help, I've sent over some photos and details.

I think I emailed the German Shepherd one too and they don't cover Scotland


----------

